# 61st NHK Kōhaku Uta Gassen



## smile72 (Dec 31, 2010)

Who will be watching the 61st NHK Kōhaku Uta Gassen? Which team will you root for? Red or White? Who will you be watching for?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

Enlighten me. What is this "61st NHK Kōhaku Uta Gassen"? Sure, I can check Google, but I want to find out from here.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 31, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Enlighten me. What is this "61st NHK K?haku Uta Gassen"? Sure, I can check Google, but I want to find out from here.


Wikipedia says that it's some kind of contest between a lot of singers grouped in either "Red" or "White"


----------



## smile72 (Dec 31, 2010)

This year's winner was white. It will replay at 8 p.m on TV Japan. The White team is Male. The Red Team is Female.


----------

